# Spikes chop shop



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well since im kinda back into models for a lil bit, i figured id open up the shop, look familiar? :0 

unfinished, but its where all the work gets done :biggrin: 

































and some of the random signs i got up 
























you know it wouldnt be mine without the mopar signs :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

added some hub caps above the shop window, will add more as i find em









did the bathroom up, cant tell but i made it look like theres water in the toilet too lol









and i put the 67 coronet on a trailer, found my tire rack,and found another tool box


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

1st project i started workin on, 64 petty plymouth belvedere. 

































painted the roof 1st and when i went to peel the tape off (blue masking tape) it took a lil bit of paint off by the back window, and cuz im lazy i didnt wanna tape the rest off to repaint it, so i pulled out my gel pens and went to work. its ok for my 1st time i guess


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

interior, still workin on the front seats

















hard to tell but i painted the steering wheel/column body color but over a black base coat


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

couple outside pics


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

2nd project, a 64 dodge jo-han kit, and its being built as another old skool kustom. shaved the door handles and the DODGE emblems on the hood and trunk lid. rims came from a dodge deora kit and i added a parts box bumper to the original.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the 64 dodge painted, roof is screwed up but good enough for me lol. it can always be repainted later on









since there was no backseat with this interior bucket,or at least when i got it, i found one and shortend it to fit, now i gotta find another so i can make a matching bench front seat









and the 64 dodge and 64 plymouth together


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

new project just rolled into the shop. i think some of you's will reconize it :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

cool shop


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks, i know some of the other guys will reconize it, i bought it off project59


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn spike...looking good...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie. now i gotta make a work bench and a desk for the office area


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

what did u make your shop out of? i want to make a new one.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the shop and that 64 dodge is cool


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness+Aug 25 2008, 06:03 PM~11434762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. ya i added a parts box front bumper over the original and added dodge deora rims


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

damn loving the dio i wanna make one really bad!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

welcome back bro.

nice shop, and i gotta find some of those 64dodge and plymoth kits! 

nice work bro,very cool!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie. not sure where your gonna find the jo-han kits, but i no you can find lindberg 64 dodges pretty easy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks really good bro! Got me wantin to build a garage now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 25 2008, 11:52 AM~11433992
> *new project just rolled into the shop. i think some of you's will reconize it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where did the pillar piece go   u like the rest?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

just found it in the bottom of the box. 

and ya i like the the extras, thanks homie. already got the perfect blue for the viper, and rims :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 25 2008, 08:58 PM~11435927
> *thanks homie. not sure where your gonna find the jo-han kits, but i no you can find lindberg 64 dodges pretty easy
> *




 ill keep an eye out!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mopar man
good to see you back !!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the one and only on here :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you should put some poop stains on the toilet or something, OH jennys number .LOL if you want a good time call jenny -867-5309 LMAO


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

67 coronet lookin at its future engine









tommy boy replica awaiting finishment


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 26 2008, 08:40 AM~11442223
> *you should put some poop stains on the toilet or something, OH jennys number .LOL  if you want a good time call jenny -867-5309 LMAO
> *


your mom? :cheesy: :biggrin: 



































jk homie  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 26 2008, 01:47 PM~11441771
> *the one and only on here :biggrin:  thanks homie
> *



heyy..

dont be hatin..

and we've got the same body style car..  M-body for life


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

he aint the olny one who like mopars 



















just w few


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok so theres 3 of us, but i think im the best known on here lol. i quit gettin X body vehicles, i only have one other one im gonna build and thats a ponitac grand prix, but i wont get to that for a while lol


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha

well spike and i have awesome cars..

or atleast he does..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTNFytebYFI


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin: gotta love the M-bodies


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good welcome back..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 26 2008, 05:44 PM~11445483
> *your mom?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> jk homie    :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: HA HA (NO) LOL
nha its a song from the 80s


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It's about freaking time this shop got re-opened!!!! Looking good homie!! I like what your doin with it.... Ther walls came from the local hobbie shop!!! Look for plastistruct It comes in different scales.. These obviously being 1/24!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks man. im gonna make a workbench for the shop area, then ill probably try n make a desk for the office area, then i gotta figure somethin out for a couch or chairs. i already have a soda machine for it, just gotta paint it and put the decals on


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

almost done with the motor for the coronet. just gotta do a lil detail paint to the cover,and clear it. and i gotta give the block another coat of black. added an old style alternator cuz it was chrome, and cuz the air cleaner box off and added a parts box air cleaner

















started gettin things together for the interior. found a pair of plymouth prowler seats and a 300C center counsel (fit after a lil modding)









also finaly got a motor in the 78 volare


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i got plenty of spark plug wire now, i took a old PS1 controller apart.









and i added a hose hanger for one of my air compressors. saw this on another site in a real garage and thought it was pretty cool, so i used a mopar ralley!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

shops commin out nice...wtf is a ford doin there lmao and i got an idea for a couch cut the back off a car and make the trunk a couch use some foam for the seat...ive seen real ones that way and theres some resin 57 chevy ones... and nice wires


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah i've seen the 57 chebby ones like that.. the trunk up and buckets in there..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 27 2008, 07:14 PM~11454731
> *shops commin out nice...wtf is a ford doin there lmao and i got an idea for a couch cut the back off a car and make the trunk a couch use some foam for the seat...ive seen real ones that way and theres some resin 57 chevy ones... and nice wires
> *


thanks, that ford is carlas, i got a few, but not many lol. 

a while back i was gonna make a couch outta the ass of a 64 imp, but well, it was a chebby lol. i might have a extra 57 chrysler 300 and a 05 chrysler 300, i may have to experament


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the 05 would look hella cool homie!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i think the 57 300 would look good as a couch with the fins


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hell maybe ill have 2 couches lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

all this talk about makin couchs i dug out the 05 300 and started choppin

















got the bottom,sides,and back made and glued in, now i just gotta trim the back, paint it, and add the foam for the cushions


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Shops looking good....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie im tryin


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the 300 couch just about done. gotta let it dry some more and make the patterns on the cushions


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LMAO that freakn cool bro , but why didt you go witht the 57 end or 59 caddie or something. still a realy cool add to your shop. how about some stools made from some rims or something.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i might still make the 57 one. but right now im gonna save that body incase i fuck up on the kustom im workin on. i was thinkin bout makin some shop chairs outta seats, but i dunno what id use for a base


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

rim
wanna sell that volare


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i dont see any fords


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

volare isnt for sale


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2008, 03:13 PM~11462801
> *got the 300 couch just about done. gotta let it dry some more and make the patterns on the cushions
> 
> 
> ...



sweet couch man!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks man. i got some more ideas now thanks to mini :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2008, 05:25 PM~11463440
> *thanks man. i got some more ideas now thanks to mini :biggrin:
> *



Just offering up ideas bro ! Every now and again i find some where my ideas might be put to good use unstead of just showing off and being a bully ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2008, 05:04 PM~11463235
> *volare isnt for sale
> *


I just picked up a Volare this past June ! Going pro touring with mine ! Lets see pics of the black one Spike !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that coutch would be bad ass if you lite up the tail lights


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2008, 04:32 PM~11463510
> *I  just  picked  up  a  Volare  this  past  June  !  Going  pro touring  with  mine  !  Lets  see  pics  of  the  black  one  Spike !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks again man. alls i gotta do now is dig out the grille and headlights for the 300 and start choppin again :0 

heres more pics of my volare.

















added a pistal grip shifter from a 70 challenger and painted the dash body color(s)









and the color changing paint :0 

















id light up the tails on the couch if i had the know-how


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its not that hard bro
heres what you need 
2: tiny red leds
1: 9 voltbattery snap
1:soldering iron
1:rool of solder
1:220 resistor
a drill with some bits
a switch
hot glue gun and glue
and a black and red wire



drill out the chrome taillight bezles and glue the leds in them,mark the + and - side of the leds (- is the short one) by soldering on the black and red wires(black- red+),solder the black wires together and the - lead from the battery snap then add some hot glue to protect the connections from touthing each other and shorting out,solder the resistor to the middle prong of the switch and solder the + lead from the battery snap to one of the other prongs on the same side as the resistor,solder the red leads from the leds to the resistor,plug the battery in,and turn the switch on
presto you have taillights :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

one thing, the couch aint very big, where am i gonna hid the 9V battery and switch?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is the base of the dio foam?
if so cut an opening under the coutch big enough to hold the battery
the switch can be glued just inside of the fender so no one can see it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2008, 05:53 PM~11463743
> *one thing, the couch aint very big, where am i gonna hid the 9V battery and switch?
> *


Inside the Vending machine I'm sending you !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2008, 03:56 PM~11463790
> *Inside  the  Vending  machine  I'm  sending  you !
> *


or that 
hella good idea mini


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

minis got hella ideas for this :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2008, 06:04 PM~11463872
> *minis got hella ideas for this :thumbsup:
> *




























Here you go ! It comes with a decal sheet of diffent soda and beers and as you see its big enough to hold all the supplies to light it up ! I have to look for the decals but this could work !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sweet. i see you dug out one of those 300 kits too lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2008, 04:07 PM~11463902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn mini when i start working on my dio im going to hit you up homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2008, 06:12 PM~11463944
> *sweet. i see you dug out one of those 300 kits too lol
> *


Had to to show you the size of the machine next to your couch !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

haha that works. im gonna hit you up with a PM


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11463902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



on point!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey mini is this what you were talkin bout earlier??

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I was thinking like this ! I like the roof shorter ! You could have it hold a light !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2008, 03:32 PM~11463510
> *I  just  picked  up  a  Volare  this  past  June  !  Going  pro touring  with  mine  !  Lets  see  pics  of  the  black  one  Spike !
> 
> 
> ...


i bought a volare at a hobby shop for 10.00 and when i got home there was no volare in it it was a box and some trees


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i could do that, i just dont look right though. i was just lookin at the front end here, and i was thinkin, i should box in the engine bay, hinge the hood, and add a clear piece in the middle of the hood and have some parts or somethin in there like a lil display thing :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 28 2008, 07:51 PM~11464798
> *i bought a volare at a hobby shop for 10.00 and when i got home there was no volare in it it was a box and some trees
> *


bwahahaha. ya the volare kits are getting hard to find. unopened kits on ebay are goin for like $75+


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2008, 07:57 PM~11464884
> *bwahahaha. ya the volare kits are getting hard to find. unopened kits on ebay are goin for like $75+
> *


Igot mine at the last swap meet for about that ! It was opened but sealed inside and is molded in YELLOW :angry: ! But i'll fix that ! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i bought mine off ebay, built but had to be redone for $45 or so 

heres what it looked like when i got it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey spike u should put a viper motor in that volare


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

dont have an extra one to put in it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know these arnt the best but hey its somethin, i can always make em better later on

clock made from a air cleaner off a 71 charger









and a real wood workbench. rims are from the lindberg dodge dakota sport


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn server :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2008, 03:24 PM~11465122
> *dont have an extra one to put in it.
> *


liar :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin: im gonna build that vip up. primed it earlier


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey Tjay hows your shop doin?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well since undead and mini said i should put taillights in my couch i dug this out and now i got em :0









hell, now i even have headlights for the desk :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

only thing i dont like is how the headlights are yellow instead of a white










anyone got white LEDs?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i tryed hookin the taillights up to a 9V and they arnt as bright and after a few seconds they go out, but i hook em back up to the AAs and they are bright like they should be, so im guessin the resistor isnt big enough? and now when i hook the headlights up to the AAs only one works and its dim


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well after lookin at the front end more n more i think im gonna cut it off at the tape there, or where at the bumper ends like i did on the couch


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is that the desk


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya the front of the 300 is gonna be the desk

BTW anyone have a extra AMT 300 grille?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 29 2008, 12:46 PM~11472230
> *well i tryed hookin the taillights up to a 9V and they arnt as bright and after a few seconds they go out, but i hook em back up to the AAs and they are bright like they should be, so im guessin the resistor isnt big enough? and now when i hook the headlights up to the AAs only one works and its dim
> *


go get a 220 resistor for the lights
you can get them at radiocrap as well as the white L.E.Ds


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

alright after ponderin on how the fuck i was gonna make this 300 front end into a desk and make it look right, i came up with this

















the hood will be cut where the red line is, or at least approximatly there, and you can see the left fender was cut half way off so the people can get in and out from it, and the chair will be one of the 300Cs front seats


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 i like the creativity goin on here!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks man, had to step it up somehow


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I think you should put a piece of "glass" on top of that car frontend. Just make some little "legs" to hold it up level. Would be a bit more realistic to have a flat desktop you know.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya im gonna shave the line right down the middle of the hood so that won be interfering with anything


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 27 2008, 08:50 AM~11451647
> *also finaly got a motor in the 78 volare
> 
> 
> ...


is that the motor from the GTX??? :scrutinize: love the work on the couches and desk... i gotta make a shop too one day


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you better believe it :biggrin: 

thanks, there still works in progress but its somethin to mess around with that i aint seen done before


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 30 2008, 11:41 AM~11479487
> *you better believe it :biggrin:
> 
> thanks, there still works in progress but its somethin to mess around with that i aint seen done before
> *


how u like that motor? i built it in 96 or 97....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like it, later on ill add plug wires and stuff. i pulled a 440 from a 71 charger for it since the tommy boy car had a 440. and that hemi was a lil shorter then the other ones i got so it fit in there perfect


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the hood cut


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

NICE volair realy nice, and the shop is coming way awsome bro , like the where you put your battery too. and the rims becnh is good to , have you thought about making a table using rims or stools ?
keep it coming .


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro. ya im gonna make a table out of a pair of rims, probably do that tonight when i got time (workin on the house, just came in real quick to check things) what battery you talkin bout?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude thats gonna be a badass front desk bro! nice :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie, ill have more pics tonight


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 30 2008, 06:56 PM~11480399
> *got the hood cut
> 
> 
> ...




haha turned out badass!!! very nice idea! that cut is the only way to make that work out, in myopinion....killin em!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie, i got it painted n it shines :cheezy: got a couple other things done too


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres the pics like promised

after i cleared it and it dried, only thing that sucks is when i grabed it to but the headlights and stuff in, there was a scratch on the hood, but i said fuck it cuz i dont feel like repainting it, i just put the laptop over it lol

















got my trash can painted and added piece of a rear garbage bag in it lol









got my old skool soda machine painted, i know its not perfect but i had a bitch of a time painted it so i said fuck it good enough


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

build a shelf under the hood for the "desk area"


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hmm i think i will,thanks  on tuesday im gonna go to radioshack and pick up 2 white LEDS and 4 220 resistors so i can do the light idea for the couch and desk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

fuckin sweet! nice bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie, tryin to be different :biggrin: 

for some reason the more n more i look at the deck i keep seen a damn chrysler pacifica front end, i think its cuz the way i got the grille painted (which aint the right one, ifs from the uptown kit and is a bit small)


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

damn homie looks nice keep up the good work


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro! more pics tomorrow. sapose to rain so i dont think we'll get much done on the house, which will give me time to build :cheezy:


----------



## Roesart (Jun 30, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro. 

put the suspension on the chassis for the tommy boy car. added lif blocks to try n get the rack like the movie car, and painted the letters on the tires









workin on the motor now, will get pics when its done


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

started workin on the viper i got from RO. i painted it blue anodize over blue metal specs to darkin it a lil bit to give it that factory blue look, but with some flake. i still gotta add the racing stripes and paint the exhaust shields, and clear it. workin on the motor for this also


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o snap im glad ur workin on a viper- i shoulda asked u this a while ago cuz ur the man of mopars...

i lost my instruction sheet for mine a while ago and im not familiar with viper or any dodge engines so which way does the top of it go?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

on the V10? theres to like air ducts on the one end, they go to the front. i can snap a pic of the engine instuctions if you want


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yah thatd be great..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the rims n tires ill be using on the vip









and heres the motor instructions for on the intake


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the motor/tranny painted, and got it wired up. still got a few lil things to put on and it should be done, then i can move onto the chassis

















and i just had to do a quick mock up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YOU NEED THIS HOMIE ! 

Go to Ebay and type in this code ! 370083002392


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

wanna get it for me?







lol j/k homie. ive seen that before but the most ive ever worked with resin is my old skool pepsi machine and i had a bitch of a time painting that lol. i might buy it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well in the descrition of the resin diplomate it says its a pretty crude body, so i emailed him askin how crude it is and he said he makes it in his kitchen sink so its pretty crude


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the chassis almost done for the viper, just gotta paint the wheel housings so i can put the interior and wheels on, this is just a mock up

wanna build a dune buggy? start with the viper chassis :biggrin: 


















mock up with the body on


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

a dodge monaco has rolled into the shop now too!


















you dont wanna fuck with us


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

two questions
1:a donk viper :scrutinize: 
2:what did you get the guns from


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its a police car kit... that car comes with them.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2008, 11:45 AM~11534954
> *its a police car kit... that car comes with them.....
> *


ah thats where they are from
now if only i can find one of them kits


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

a donk viper ah no, i thought itd look good with the old school style "lima bean" rims, so thats what i when with

and the guns came with the joker goon car, but its a mopar :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 6 2008, 02:56 AM~11533090
> *got the chassis almost done for the viper, just gotta paint the wheel housings so i can put the interior and wheels on, this is just a mock up
> 
> wanna build a dune buggy? start with the viper chassis :biggrin:
> ...


The wheels just dont look right on there. Makes the car sit to high.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

it dont sit that high, but i think itd look better if i had it mocked up with the bumpers on


----------



## MrPhotographer06 (Aug 25, 2008)

if there to scale..measure them and X them by 24.. check out the real size...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i could care less what size they are


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie im tryin


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 oh shit


























not sure if i should make this one a squad car or not


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no make it a 2dr charger lookin thing


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ummmmm no


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well not a charger lokin thing but a 2dr sporty thing


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nah ill leave it a 4 door, i like 4 doors, im odd like that


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well since the kit chassis sucks balls (molded in exhaust,driveshaft, and k-frame, uses steel axles) i dug threw my mopar parts and found a 70 super bee chassis that fits perfect. i got the inner wheel wells, but need a firewall and radiator support with radiator


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice find


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks. after a saw ROs 60 elco i knew what i had to do :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 7 2008, 04:54 PM~11541710
> *thanks. after a saw ROs 60 elco i knew what i had to do :biggrin:
> *



what did ya have to do


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

make it more detailed


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 7 2008, 05:01 PM~11541751
> *make it more detailed
> *



that always helps! lol u got a pic? i guess i missed it.... 


i checked out a couple of ya rides on Cardomain..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got a pic of what? ROs 60 elco? its the one he's buildin for teh truckin buildoff

and thanks for checkin out my rides, hope you liked :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ditch the lights on that one car


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

on the low?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ya


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i might, i was just throwin the idea out there. not exactly sure what im gonna do yet


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

added a shelf to the office area for there big scale diecasts :biggrin: 


























anyone else got diecast mopar micro machines they dont want?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh... to help you find more.... that daytona or superbird..... whatever it is ...... is an Ertl car.... i think i got it at Kmart in the 'Route 66' line they had for a while.... should help u find more....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight cool thanks man. im gonna go to town tomorrow so ill stop there n look


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh that was couple years ago.... :roflmao: they had them back in 02-03.... i dunno if they still do... but they were keychains.... thats why there is a hole in the side


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

found one more in my box.... i'll check around for more....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight cool. i got one for ya that ya might want, its not a die cast one, but its an el-camino :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 7 2008, 09:27 PM~11545639
> *ight cool. i got one for ya that ya might want, its not a die cast one, but its an el-camino :0
> *


59??????? those are so fukkin hard to find....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nah its an 80s


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 7 2008, 09:32 PM~11545651
> *nah its an 80s
> *


oh the revell 78?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nah its a micro machine lol. i took a pic put my p-bucket is actin up and wont upload


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well i still got these.....


















lemme know...  and more muscle machines.... :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 you know i cant refuse em :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 7 2008, 09:53 PM~11545725
> *:0 you know i cant refuse em :biggrin:
> *


i think i sent some of those already.... i forgot what i threw in that box.... but it was stuffed.... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

pink pt loser muscle machine, and a cartoon 69 charger muscle machine


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 7 2008, 09:57 PM~11545737
> *pink pt loser muscle machine, and a cartoon 69 charger muscle machine
> *


loser? i was gonna send u 3 more.... guess i'll let my son tear into them :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol thats what one of my buddies i went to school with called em


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

want them or not? my son will just destroy them....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya ill take em


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

went to kame-apart and they didnt have any micros, didnt think they would but had to try anyways lol

added a painting/poster to the office area


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ice cream truck im workin on for the truckin build off









it came with a small block chev motor, so i had to change that out asap :biggrin: 

















moved the tranny crossmember forward so the tranny will mount correctly









fogged the "ice" on the ice box windows









did a mock up and found out the motor sits too close to the radiator for the belts n fan to fit









so i had to chop the frame to extend it (workin on that right now)









painted the cab,fenders,and lower half of the box testors metallic copper and the ice box metal specks silver

















painted the "wood" parts wood. but im not satisfied with it, anyone know how i can make it look more realistic?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got this rambler yesterday from the homie BiggC. didnt know what i was goin to do with it, then ideas started popin into my head so i started actin on em before i forgot lol. 









mockup with the wheels im gonna use, and the clear hood im workinin on. sure i coulda takin the easy way and just filled the hole in the original hood, but wheres the fun in that? :biggrin: 

















and since it has a seprate gas tank i did it up in chrome tape


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

and i figured you guys would like to see this, my 8 year old bro workin on his models, no snappers here  alls i do is paint the bodies for him the rest is all him unless theres somethin lil he needs help with or asks a question on how somethin goes


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey my son is only 4 :twak:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 05:05 PM~11594188
> *sweet  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. i showed the hood to my lil bro and he's like cool, you gonna make a clear trunk too? so i might do that now too lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 05:10 PM~11594211
> *hey my son is only 4  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: he did 2 snappers and one of those die craps you have to assemble a few years ago


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hoppin it up infront of the shop


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 25 2008, 04:47 PM~11433936
> *2nd project, a 64 dodge jo-han kit, and its being built as another old skool kustom. shaved the door handles and the DODGE emblems on the hood and trunk lid. rims came from a dodge deora kit and i added a parts box bumper to the original.
> 
> 
> ...



i remember that car , :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know its not a mopar but its a lil somethin im gonna build sometime in the future


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 03:54 PM~11600168
> *
> 
> 
> ...




is that a Grand Prix?! i never knew they made those.. kewl news!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats what it says on the door lol! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 04:55 PM~11600173
> *is that a Grand Prix?!  i never knew they made those..    kewl news!
> *


yup. ill get a pic of the box for ya. i got it from a guy on another site im on. i got it for FREE! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well ive been workin on the trunk lid for the rambler and im almost done with it, just gotta round out the edge, then ill finish up the hood


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna polish it out after you round it?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im gonna try


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 i better get to work, spikes chop shop is fillin up


























and ive still got more, ran outta room to puttin em all out lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

update on the fuel injected hemi powered ice cream truck 

got the motor done till i can find a dizzy to drill out









got the frame finished up. had to get a pair of parts box rear trailing arms since the kit ones are now to short cuz of the frame extension









added some alright pinstriping to the ice chests









also did some to the cab









only thing is, im not sure how im gonna paint the ice cream buckets


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

next building to go in to go up in town


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like a hell of alot work on your build list but i guess thats to be expected ! You are working on MOPARS !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 17 2008, 07:02 PM~11629972
> *next building to go in to go up in town
> 
> 
> ...


lucky lol do it up nice


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 03:54 PM~11600168
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn thats a huge wing.. lol.. Ya want some smaller ones? I have a few i can send ya.. Remind me next time i send ya something and ill toss some in there for ya..

Love the wheels but they just dont look right on there. The car has a tuner taste to it.. Needs some tuner wheels..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2008, 09:08 PM~11630023
> *Looks  like  a  hell of  alot  work  on  your  build  list  but  i  guess  thats  to  be  expected  !  You  are  working  on  MOPARS  !
> *


haha the list would be longer though if i was workin on ferds n chebbys :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Sep 17 2008, 09:11 PM~11630056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya it is pretty big but its the only one i got so i used it for mock up. if i could find my other one itd be even bigger :0 and thanks ill remember that, and im sure ill be orderin again soon lol

i got another set of 5 spoke tuner rims but i dont care for em as much as these ones


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i found an old mopar mag and i was flippin through it and found this :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

kewl


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well heres the ice cream truck done. the rear doors piss me off cuz they dont wanna line up when closed, its like there too big for the opening


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

always test fit pieces before paint and assembly


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i noticed lol. oh well, its always trial and error


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sneek peak at what im doin for the halloween buildoff


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

outside pics of the ice cream truck


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

filled in the rear windows on my hearse, anyone know where i can find a pair of laundu(?) bars for the sides?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro

finally got myself a bomba
















smoothin out the running boards for a cleaner look









and i wanna get another kit sometime and build a kustom like this


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

make it a lolo with some candyapple red


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya itll be a low for sure. i was thinkin of paintin it with the green testors laqure


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok i went and got some half round styreen for the vinyl top trim on the hearse, not sure what size would look best. top piece is .040" and the bottom piece is .060" 









also got the color for the bomba today too


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i didnt like the big bulky headlight bezels, and i found my 50 chev truck ones so there goin on for a cleaner look

50 chev,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,original









and a conti kit mock up till i get the one i want and start workin on it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got myself another shelf to hold my projects/future builds. i have more i forgot to add/dont have room for, plus i got more coming


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the door hinged, still gotta finish up the jambs

















got the trim made

















and made the "vinyl" top. i couldnt find my vinyl so i did the masking tape trick


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

hearse is looking good! you know im watching this build!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks man. i knew youd like it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got a hoppin hydros super hopper chassis today from LB808. threw the 1109s on it that i got and dug out a 70 super bee body. it fits perfect, i just gotta do a lil triming on the back. still gotta wire it all up and what not, just had to do a mock up lol









also when i was takin it outta the package one of the bottons fell out, is there any way to get it to stay back in? a dab of glue on the end?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

shaved the door handels on the hearse. anyone got chrome ones?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got paint on the hearse


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 11:37 PM~11757009
> *:0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :0 KEEP YOUR INTERIOR BRO...PLACE YOUR MOTORS IN THE TRUNK  










DRILL SOME HOLES...AND COVER THEM WITH FISHEYE HOOKS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

UPDATE :biggrin: 

still gotta give it another coat of clear
























got the top painted semi-gloss black
















got the motor painted, still gonna add plug wires and make a fuel line and find headers thatll fit
















even got orange plug wire!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

update on the 41. heres the colors it will be. body white,fenders brown









hindged the trunk

















and shaved handels (got chrome ones)


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

mockup of the bomba

















got the trunk jambed up









and i gots me a swamp cooler


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice bomba homie :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro imma tryin


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 8 2008, 06:31 PM~11811885
> *nice
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 04:02 PM~11813413
> *thanks homies
> *




cant wait to see it, i love the old 40's cars


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

got the root beer brown laid down on the fenders

















and laid white lightning on the inner fender wells


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 07:38 PM~11815440
> * :thumbsup:
> 
> got the root beer brown laid down on the fenders
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 

that color looks ill on there, bro, be sure to primer the body and so the white comes out perfect!!!

should also do some rootbeer pinstripes down the sides, and on the trunk


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i primed the body before i laid the brown, but ill prime it again after this cures good so i can tape off the fenders. i could do pinstripes but i aint very good at em


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 07:48 PM~11815539
> *ya i primed the body before i laid the brown, but ill prime it again after this cures good so i can tape off the fenders. i could do pinstripes but i aint very good at em
> *


find a gelpen the same color, and freehand it, and if it turns out bad, just wipe it off, but be careful, the gel pen wont stay on the car if u dont clear afterwards...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i got a gelpen of the similar color, but im just not good at drawin pinstripes, ive tried n tried, n failed


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 07:54 PM~11815592
> *ya i got a gelpen of the similar color, but im just not good at drawin pinstripes, ive tried n tried, n failed
> *


u can mess up that bad...lol...i mean it wipes right off...lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i know, maybe ill try again


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

all u can do is try


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 6 2008, 09:01 PM~11797369
> *UPDATE :biggrin:
> 
> still gotta give it another coat of clear
> ...


i still see a little bit of blue fade from the tape on the roof


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

naw its from the computer screen. i put 2 coats on


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 06:52 PM~11816138
> *naw its from the computer screen. i put 2 coats on
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like that old plymouth i got pieces of one of those lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks

you wouldnt happen to have the dash would ya?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the white laid down :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie.... can't wait to see the color combo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro

pulled the tape off, im lovin the combo, looks like a nice traditional bomba

















and a couple weeeee lil fuck ups


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

son of a bitch i just noticed the white on the rear fender in the 1st pic :banghead:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 11:02 PM~11819193
> *son of a bitch i just noticed the white on the rear fender in the 1st pic :banghead:
> *


dude hit that shit up with a toutch up brush
it should look like nothing ever happened


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u still need those gtx decals?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nope


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

not much of an update but hey its somethin
bought this VW bug from wally world for the rear blinds, gonna bring the model back to get my money back though lol


















also got a 41 chev visor but forgot to snap a pic of it


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wheres that buggie looks realy cool.oh never mind its diecast.stiil that car looks good.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya its diecrap, thats why its gettin returned lol


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

quick mockup of the 54 delivery


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 6 2008, 06:22 PM~12082326
> *quick mockup of the 54 delivery
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 9 2008, 01:11 AM~11818853
> *got the white laid down :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


is that that 40?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nope its a 41 plymouth


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

71 GTX mockup









shaved the hood pins and the air grabber hole









blackwashed the grille









color im gonna paint it









got orange dice to hang from the rear view mirror









got a mural for the trunk lid (thanks to beto)









and i got a chrome rear axle i gotta try n make work. probably gonna have to cut off the trailling arms and sway bar


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thats gonna look badass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats what im hopeing lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 8 2008, 03:47 PM~12100103
> *thats what im hopeing lol
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats looks cool..... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

mural on the firewall??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

new intake setup for the 54


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 8 2008, 01:12 PM~12100193
> *mural on the firewall??
> 
> 
> ...


put it on the middle raised area on the hood


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 8 2008, 06:27 PM~12100042
> *71 GTX mockup
> 
> 
> ...




this is gonna look bad as hell.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 07:00 PM~12106593
> *put it on the middle raised area on the hood
> *


like this :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yup


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

was wounderin what i was gonna do with that last one haha


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

started workin on the rear suspension. makin spring shackels for the leaf springs so they can pivot like a real one. i made this box real quick, still gotta do some finishing work to it









lifted









lowered









now i gotta get a lil bit bigger pin vise bit cuz the one i got is too small for my pins


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some color on the gtx

















also painted the woodgrain body color, gotta touch it up though


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

workin on the rear suspension for the 71

































and a quick mockup to see how it looks


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

definately differnet!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you know it :biggrin: then again all my builds are different cuz there all mopars! :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

what air cleaner should i use?

#1-kits air cleaner









#2- 70 cuda









#3-parts box


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

number 2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some headlight visors for my 41 plymouth and 54 chev delivery









also found some disc brakes for the front of the 71 gtx


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok some random updates on different shit 

got a amp fuse block in the gtx (mock up)









swamp cooler for the 54 devlivery from modelhaus









convert boot for the tommy boy car (nother modelhaus item)









and i got a diecast viper micro machine for my shops "big scale models" lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

more updates
nother pic of the shops "models"








also finally got a tv for the office









got a old portable tv for my old skool 64 belvedere, now i gotta make a set of rabbit ears to go on the 1/4 window (which i also gotta make) 








also got this badass air cleaner for it from modelhaus, now i gotta put a motor in it haha









a lil more work done to the GTXs interior, still got a lot of touchup to do but its gettin there


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

pretty wild


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn you got a lot of shit done and bought. like the portable tv you got.and the shop look realy good what size are them lil cars ?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies. 

the cars are 1:44 i believe


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN THAT IS SMALL


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yup, thats why there called micro machines


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

quick mockup of the motor in the 64 belvedere









and im workin on the rabbit ears :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

since the rear bumper for the 64 belvedere was shit, i dug in my parts box and found my 58 imp rear bumpers i had gotten from beto, there were just a tad too narrow, but with a lil trimin i got one to fit, nopw i just gotta paint the booty kit so it doesnt say chevrolet on my mopar


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That bumper looks pretty close !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya it is, in that pic i didnt trim it yet. now im tryin to think on how i wanna paint it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i pulled this off the shelf,,,again, this will be its 3rd redoing. i had a hemi in it, but pulled it out this time for the original motor (from a new kit) and the hemi will go in my tow truck version









i got another box, the floor was shot so i cut it out to make my own real wood one

















and i had gotten the idea to put a spare in the fender, so i tackled that today, still have some work to do but i got the main part done

















and i had this yota frame sittin here starin at me so i had to put it to good use








cut the tranny off








and had to shave down the top of the oil pan so i can put a motor on the frame









and some mock ups, noticed i gotta streatch the frame just a weeee lil bit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the k-frame done for the 71 gtx. 

originally









after i cut the sway bar and torsion bars off









drilled out the hole where the sway bar would go through









and its hard to tell but i drilled out the back of the control arm where the torsion bar would go in


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

and yall know i had to get some group shot pics


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

cut the heilux frame









and got it stretched, just gotta finish it up with some bondo









but now ive run into a problem, after cutting the oil pan off the motor (molded on), it sits too high and i can cut any off the oil pan on the frame


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anyone got any ideas on how i can fix this?









got the bed floor made up, just gotta trim the back piece a lil


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 19 2008, 02:58 PM~12201926
> *anyone got any ideas on how i can fix this?
> 
> 
> ...


no one :dunno:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

cut the engin down and mold it to the chassis?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i got it, i had to cut the block at an angle to make up for the angle its sittin at in the pic


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the chassis painted for the 71 gtx, just gotta give it one more coat and detail it and clear









also had to fill in the topside of the differenttial and mold it since it was a creator there, still got some work to do to it but its gettin there


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

REMEMBER TO BE CAREFUL WITH XACTO KNIVES!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got a pair of pipe organ speakers for the 64 belvedere









nuther mockup of the truck with the box painted, still gotta clear the whole thing though


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 17 2008, 11:08 PM~12188486
> *well i pulled this off the shelf,,,again, this will be its 3rd redoing. i had a hemi in it,
> and i had gotten the idea to put a spare in the fender, so i tackled that today, still have some work to do but i got the main part done
> 
> ...



glad to have helped homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres what i do when i get bord, start mockin up random different shit :biggrin: toyota hielux frame stretched to fit my lil red express under the 71 gtx


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

crazy shit man


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some good for the 54 chev delivery today thanks to gregg, got side skirts and the stock grille from the 49 merc. also got the intake setup from the 49 merc, but it wont fit on the 54s 409.
















and a sneek peek at the paint job for the 54, gonna add another coat of clear n buff it out









and got the floor in the box of my lil red express


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

next project on the bench-74 GTX,the sunroof is from the uptown 300C kit, i made mine a convert and save the roof, new itd come in handy

























gonna be painted lime ice green








bolt ons or old skool wires?









and another project im gonna work on next, 57 300, gonna paint it the new testors pink with the new testors white for the roof and frame


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! NICE JOB SO FAR


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i like


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies! i had the urge to do some chopping, so these got put under the knife. now i gotta finish my other 3 projects so i can get to these


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im gonna "etch" this into the rear window of the 74 gtx


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

i really like them top rims!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i decided to go with the bolt ons for somethin different. i gotta thank RO on tht tip on how to make em


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

that GTX actually looks good bro!! i want to see that done!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro, im gonna step my game up on that one


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS NICE.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anyone got a 71 charger kit?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

aint been doin much latly, but i got some work done on the 71 gtx
flocked the interior








and made my own exhaust

















got the rear window for the 74 gtx etched, not sure if i should "fog" the letters or leave em









and for the hell of it i started figuin out the blower setup for the tow truck


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

where did you get that scoop from? diecast car?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the yankee challenger


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the 71 gtx interior done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 1 2008, 10:36 PM~12310079
> *ya i decided to go with the bolt ons for somethin different. i gotta thank RO on tht tip on how to make em
> *


always willin to help ANYONE if i can  hell i even helped customcoupe68 find a set of Blades for his replica when we looked like bitter enenies


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2008, 04:31 PM~12354220
> *always willin to help ANYONE if i can  hell i even helped customcoupe68 find a set of Blades for his replica when we looked like bitter enenies
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

since theres not much i can do to the 74 gtx till i get a donor 71 charger kit, i dug out one of the 57 300 kits i had gotten from the homie Linc. 
i cut the trunk open a while ago









painted the floor boards, hoodm and upper control arms electric pink

















then the other night i got a crazy idea of putin cruiser skirts and a conti kit on it

























then today i got a set of tru spokes from the homie airbrushmaster that im gonna put on it









BUT wait it gets better,,,




how bout,,,,




a set of,,,




44" super swampers :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i got these boggers, n didnt know what to put em on, they arnt goin on the 57 300, so i dug out my 66 chevelle wagon 









then dug out my old 70 chevelle 4x4 thats been through hell (fell of a shelf a couple times while bouncing off another shelf and landing on the wood floor)









then took it apart for the goodies for the wagon


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

chevy huh..................... :biggrin: 

that wagon would look crazy lifted like that!


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

you got pm ibuildweniblazeum


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2008, 10:57 PM~12405789
> *chevy huh..................... :biggrin:
> 
> that wagon would look crazy lifted like that!
> *


ya this is one of them rare moments ill build a chev  :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 11 2008, 11:42 PM~12406339
> *ya this is one of them rare moments ill build a chev   :biggrin:
> *


i bet its only cause you would never put a MOPAR on a lift, huh?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 11 2008, 08:29 PM~12405436
> *well i got these boggers, n didnt know what to put em on, they arnt goin on the 57 300, so i dug out my 66 chevelle wagon
> 
> 
> ...


have fun :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i was thinkin of usin a dodge caravan :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 11 2008, 11:51 PM~12406457
> *have fun :biggrin:
> *


if your gonna lift a vehicle, this is the only right way to do it


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 11 2008, 09:54 PM~12406493
> *if your gonna lift a vehicle, this is the only right way to do it
> *


make it look like its bean muding  ?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got a nice blower setup for it









and i got the rear louvers to fit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the van mocked up on the boggers :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

o jeez. Goin thru the mud to the grocery store...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

had to shorten the rear fender flares to fit right









and a mockup with the light bar, motor, fender flares, step bars, and spare tire


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: i love that thing, its so different... but somethin tells me the light bar should be at the back of the front door, but oh well looks killer anyway!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know there no where near perfect, ill probably redo em, but i painted my lights like KC lights since the lenses were all fucked up









also had to paint the motor Chrysler engine red :biggrin: 









and i got some badass shocks from a Dodge diecrap :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some pain on the wagon, black night metallic

























mock ups :biggrin: 

















started on the interior bucket


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 13 2008, 08:34 PM~12423714
> *had to shorten the rear fender flares to fit right
> 
> 
> ...


i love this idea its totally different to all other !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 21 2008, 08:05 AM~12488585
> *i love this idea its totally different to all other !
> *


thats why im buildin it, i like to be different :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

testors laquer?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

rust-oleum


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the caravan is cool! :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 23 2008, 12:10 AM~12505289
> *the caravan is cool! :biggrin:
> *



Holy shit i agree! thats awsome! where you get a caravan kit?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies, had to build somethin cool and different, and it had to be a mopar to compinsate for the chevelle wagon :rofl: 

i had gottin the kit from LB808, its a lindberg snapper


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

ill have to try to find one! I really like that! to bad you cant jack up the rear! i hate them fully molded chassies. cant do shit with them lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i could lok it up if i wanted cuz of the way i did the rear axle, but i like it slammed down draggin bumper


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

van looks goood


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 22 2008, 09:06 PM~12505246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

outside pics of the caavan


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats cool. a mini van lowlow.i think my sister has that same van.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2008, 12:06 AM~12505246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool as hell!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i like that van homie, i got one of those somewhere in my collection :biggrin: and now you've givin me some reason to build it, thanks and keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie and no problem, bost it up when your done


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok what grille n taillights should i use on my 54 delivery?

custom grille from teh 53 chev bel air lowrider kit









or the stock 49 merc grille?









and for the taillights its between the stock 53 chev ones









or the kits frenched in ones









and i also got a flyin bird hood ornamint









also, should i paint the whole thing the red on the hood (metalcast red over silver metalspecks), or leave the roof silver metalspecks?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ide go with the merc front grill and the kit frenched tails.......... my .02


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I like 53 Chevy grill and kit frenched tails


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some color on the 54, still gotta clear it (hood has already been cleared)


























still not sure what grille/tails im gonna use, but im thinink of usin the 53 parts


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2008, 07:33 PM~12541151
> *got some color on the 54, still gotta clear it (hood has already been cleared)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: custom 53 grill and 53 taillights


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2008, 01:20 PM~12508444
> *outside pics of the caavan
> 
> 
> ...


I found one more VAN. LOL. SEALED.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 28 2008, 01:33 AM~12541151
> *got some color on the 54, still gotta clear it (hood has already been cleared)
> 
> 
> ...




i like the color combo............ but where you paintin at? cause it looks like the paint flashed in spots.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2008, 07:47 PM~12541254
> *i like the color combo............  but where you paintin at? cause it looks like the paint flashed in spots.
> *


thats the results of weather


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz+Dec 28 2008, 12:35 AM~12541167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 28 2008, 12:47 AM~12541254
> *i like the color combo............  but where you paintin at? cause it looks like the paint flashed in spots.
> *


thanks bro. i paint outside. once i clear it itll look like its sapose to


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2008, 08:02 PM~12541382
> *thanks bro
> how bout the stock 53 grille?
> 
> ...


doesn't that kit come with 53 and 54 grill? or not that version of the kit?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nope just the 54 grille


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2008, 08:04 PM~12541402
> *doesn't that kit come with 53 and 54 grill? or not that version of the kit?
> *


yea.... i just checked both my hardtop and delivery have the 53 grill deleted from the tree :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anyone else got any ideas on what grille/tails i should use?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

STOCK 53 GRILL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

lookin really sick bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 28 2008, 12:18 PM~12544972
> *anyone else got any ideas on what grille/tails i should use?
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 03:24 PM~12545015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is that from? that would be kiler on my 49 merc.... :0 :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u need a 71 duster


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Dec 28 2008, 05:38 PM~12545111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 28 2008, 12:44 PM~12545151
> *its from the revell 49 merc :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some paintwork done tonight, still gotta clear everything

























also should i go with the stock hood ornamint









or the flyin bird?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 29 2008, 04:09 AM~12549742
> *also should i go with the stock hood ornamint
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

sand off the 1987 revell tradmark stuff on the chassis..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

started gettin stuff together for the aircraft setup


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

shaved down the tanks so there smooth









then started the plumbing, didnt have any tube that was small enough, so i glued to 1/2 rounds together









got the front suspension on to

















and its got powerballs! lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 21 2008, 05:31 PM~12490728
> *rust-oleum
> *


now this is dope. not everyday do u c a caravan wit flakes hydros n d's lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie, i gots to be different somehow :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Dec 30 2008, 08:24 PM~12563472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bringin it to the next page


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

89 new yorker resin


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2009, 03:28 AM~12575499
> *89 new yorker resin
> *


thats badass but to bad its a K car and not like mine


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

badass caravan i always liked the look of them


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some more done on the aircraft setup for the 54 delivery


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the lines shortend, looks much better


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

had to repaint half the chassis cuz i shaved "1987 revell inc" trademark,,,and yes it was 5* out when i sprayed it, so all you bitchin its to cold to paint, shut up n just do it


















also sprayed the tanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

mock ups


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i need a bigger work area, but then again if i did, i'd probably have more projects on the bench :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

chassis done, gonna try gettin the exhaust on tonight yet

















motor done, just gotta add the fan









now this is my problem, im not sure what to do with the back half of the interior. i was gonna do a wood floor, but the wood i was gonna use is twice as thick so it wouldnt work. so im deciding if i should try and paint it to look like wood, sand it smooth and paint it body color (red), or paint it grey to match the interior, but flock the ruff area to resemble carpet :dunno:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn....cold as hell there OUTSIDE....I can see you running outside sprayin...running back in to the 73-74 degrees....lol.Seriously....looking good man.
Im trying to quit the b.s. excuses and build too.Keep it going man!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh yeah....FLOCK IT!!!LOL.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks man.

ya i go out, spray, then come in and put my wet parts under the lamp there to dry. i dont think it really gets that warm in the house, just around the comp desk here cuz of the heat the lamp puts out lol


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2009, 09:21 PM~12597322
> *mock ups
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the exhaust on


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i think holmes depot sells contact paper that has that "wood" look to it , if u want to go that route :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

SPIKEY, what YOU run out of MOPARS ? Why, you building a chevy? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 5 2009, 04:49 AM~12609182
> *i think holmes depot sells contact paper that has that "wood" look to it , if u want to go that route  :thumbsup:
> *


why the hell didnt i think of that, i think i got some of that shit around here too :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 5 2009, 04:54 AM~12609189
> *SPIKEY, what YOU run out of MOPARS ? Why, you building a chevy? LOL :biggrin:
> *


oooohhh no, i've got plenty of mopars, i may be workin on 2 chevs (the bomb n the wagon) but i got 3 mopars here at the bench to, plus i just got a ram vts in the mail today :cheesy: :biggrin:

the chevs are one of those RARE occorances that happen :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i got the wagon done, now i can get to work on my 57 300 again


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2009, 07:22 PM~12625091
> *well i got the wagon done, now i can get to work on my 57 300 again
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro, wait till you see what i got in store for that ram :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2009, 07:44 PM~12625286
> *thanks bro, wait till you see what i got in store for that ram :biggrin:
> *


I'll be watching. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lokkin good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

this was my bench this mornin


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE MEAN WAGON!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

post a pic of your desk top background
dont think ive seen that pics bro
wagon looks mean


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies

the background pic is my dart


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well ive started workin on my 57 300 again. got the motor almost done, just a few more items to add









and when i 1st started workin on it last month or so, i cut the trunk open cuz i was gonna put juice in it, but ive decided to just do a static lowering on it, but now i dunno what to do with the trunk, any ideas? :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sub's, Jack, Spare tire, tool boxes? the possiblities are endless!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

if i had a matching spare id put one in there, and i dont have any jacks, and have very few tools


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:cheesy: nice look on the 300 all i can say is go to you trunk of some of your 1to1 and look at it and try to make up some stuff out of the garbage you have around the house.
maybe add some spare parts from other kits, just breath close you eyes and dream, Peace buddy and good luck :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sneek peak at a upcoming project


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

steppin that game up lil homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you know it bro, gots ta now that im in MCBA :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well my homie had gotten this jeep off ebay and he knew i wanted it so i found a ford in my stash and traded him


































mock up with a set of rims i had in my stash









and shaved the door handles, rear wiper, and rood rack


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

told yall i was gonna step up my game, while i was lettin the jeepsters base coat dry, i started some choppin. i had gotten a 72 challenger a while back, but was missin the bumpers, grille insert, all the lights, the dash, seats, and hood. i want to build a replica of my dads 74 challenger, and i remembered i had this vanishing point 70 challenger. and since its a convert, it wouldnt work (came with top but is way wrong), and the windshield doesnt have the chrome trim. so the 72 got chopped up for its header panel, tail panel and roof. enough bullshit, heres the pics :biggrin: 


































































































roof still has a quite a bit o work yet but its gettin there


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 11 2009, 12:53 AM~12667011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha thanks bro, already got that middle one saved on my computer :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro, been workin on the roof on n off all day


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... a lot more choppin ahead of u..... roof is too wide :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

way ahead of ya bro :biggrin: 

got the roof on, just got a lil work to do to get the a pillers to fit correctly


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok i got a couple problems now, and i need ideas/suggestions on what to do.

#1, the a pillers dont line up. the drivers one lines up correctly on the door, but the passenger lines up on the fender, should i take the right half of the roof of and widen it just a tad?









#2, the hood dont fit now with the 74 header panel in. and i dont wanna cut the hood in half, cuz i wanna keep the DODGE letters on the hood since my dad is leavin them on his car.









i got 2 hoods with the vanishing point chally, BUT they are completely different. the one with the hole is the one i need, cuz the lines are correct and it has the letters









should i take the headerpanel back out and try to narrow it in the middle? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 11 2009, 07:49 PM~12676230
> *
> should i take the headerpanel back out and try to narrow it in the middle? :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job on that dodge challenger its coming out clean.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 12 2009, 04:05 AM~12677504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro im tryin


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

narrowed the header panel, now the hood fits right :biggrin:

















also got the hole filled


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lowride that bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

haha i would, but its gonna be a replica of my dads 74 challenger


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

You are doing an amazing job bro!!Im truly impressed.You got more guts than I do.Keep up the great work!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

haha thanks bro. im goin by what mini says "its only plastic". plus the more i thought about it the more i didnt wanna do it, so i just said fuck it and started choppin :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some paint on the jeepster


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i like that color


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got this in the mail today, 46 dodge tow truck. yes its a die cast, but after some of these projects itll get tore down and painted/detailed


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 13 2009, 02:41 PM~12692185
> *i like that color
> *


thanks homie. its metalcast red over metalspecks blue. i gotta get anothercan of the red though cuz my can got fucked up n i still gotta paint the hood,bumpers, n valve covers


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the a-pillers lined up

















got a lot of work to do on the roof now









startin to look like a car now


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

crazy man.... keep up the good work


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

learned a lil bit eh? Its comin along showly man, & defintely looks good!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 14 2009, 12:56 AM~12698547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessir. thanks homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well building is gonna get real slow now. i started workin back at the shipyard from 7am-3:30pm n am wooped by the time i get home


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

added frame connectors on the challenger

























also added the lift blocks in the rear to get the stance my dads goin for and decided to go with the squad rims


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now its the lil things like that, that get noticed on a small build such as this...looks good man.!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro. when i build a replica i like to try n get it as close as possible to the real deal


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah same here.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

its even more of a challenge when the real car aint even done yet :roflmao: im just goin by my dads vision on how he wants it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good man!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 16 2009, 06:24 PM~12728829
> *added frame connectors on the challenger
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie..... did u cut thru the floor to place them connectors in or shape them to fit?? :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice rides homie. i like that jeep. aye u still want thos batteries? i actually forgot bout em lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 17 2009, 03:32 AM~12730760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie, ya, i forgot bout them too lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

pm ur addy n theyre urs


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wasnt the yankee challenge car the same thing your building? im just curious. I built that car a while back but cant remember what the hell the car actually was.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yup the yankee chally is the exact same kit with a few different parts (blower, convert boot,side pipes, ect). that one you can make into a hardtop also cuz it comes with the roof, but it has the same roof as this kit which is way off, thats why i chopped up the yellow one


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahh gotcha, yeah i built that one, one time, painted it plum crazy purple, had 20's on it...dropped it one day, busted it to hell & cracked a wheel in half so i chucked it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn that sucks, i hate when that shit happens,,,next time it does, send it my way :biggrin: 

heres my dads chally that im replicatin









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2438140

right now he has 14" aluminum AR rims on it,a flip top gas cap, and stock seats


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i need to build my dad 70 charger 440 magnum, but everytime im at his place its in the garage & i cant get a decent pic in there.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

tell him to pull it out


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres how my dads currently looks, except with a flip top gas cap on it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

small update on the chally
got a tuff wheel (on the left) rather then the SE style wheel (on the right)








got some rollin stock, gotta dig out one more tire








added fog lights to the front bumper








painted the boot and handel on the pistol grip shifter


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good..i thank i got a set of those wheels like on that 1:1.. let me know an ill see if i can find them


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 18 2009, 09:21 PM~12743087
> *lookin good..i thank i got a set of those wheels like on that 1:1.. let me know an ill see if i can find them
> *


let me know if you find n if they are the same


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the chrome ones or black


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the aluminum ones


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

if they will work let me know an ill send them this week


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

na i can get a set of those from my homie here, thanks anyways bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

not a prob ill see if i got any others


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

not much of an update, havent really been into the building mood for some reason, but i did put a bookshelf in my room for some of my models

before









after


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

decided to say fuck it and work on the chally some more

pretty much got the puddy work done, a few spots here n there that i gotta finish up yet

















cut the grill out, had to heat up my xacto blade, gotta clean it up now









also cut the rear shelf from the yellow chally and added it to this one since the AMT kit wasnt long enough anymore, now i think ill have to cut this one down some more


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 1 2009, 02:24 AM~12872181
> *decided to say fuck it and work on the chally some more
> 
> pretty much got the puddy work done, a few spots here n there that i gotta finish up yet
> ...



Good job on it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro im tryin


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 1 2009, 02:35 AM~12872256
> *thanks bro im tryin
> *


Yea got to get you some supplies I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya but im doin good with what i got, dont worry bout it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the chassis painted/undercoated

















now i gotta combine these two firewalls, the top one is from the AMT 71 duster and the bottom one is from the kit


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

cant wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 2 2009, 03:49 PM~12884346
> *cant wait to see it done :biggrin:
> *


CHR1S619 is going to do it for me.My wrist are still messed up


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i had gotten this 46 tow truck not too long ago









but wasnt to happy with it, so i took it apart to paint it









got the cab painted red, got sand it smooth n give it another coat and clear

















and i got the bed floor painted


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

remember this??

















well i had gotten another ram kit from biarittz so i decided to do some figurin on what all i gotta do to it

1st off i went to put the back piece of the cab on and it protruded for the front of the box, so it wasnt gonna work









so i took 5 minutes and made one from sheet styrene









mocked it up with the box and lucky me i dont have to shorten the frame at all


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

also got some paint work done on the 46 dodge tow truck, and yes i know theres a chip in the rear fender :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good spike... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie

heres the truck im tryin to resemble with the 46 dodge tow truck. its a lil different, but close enough for me lol


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 looking good brother the tow truck is bad ass


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies

looky looky what i got today









started tarin into the green one

























got a caddy grille, but gotta do some chopping on it

























and you can see where this is goin


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! AMERICAN GAFFITI WAS OUT ABOUT 23 YRS BEFORE THAT CAR WAS EVER ON THE DRAWING BOARD !LOL ! 

DOES IT SCALE OUT CLOSE TO MAKE A COPY OF YOUR 5TH ?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya its scaled out pretty close, ive already got it in pieces on my bench :biggrin: i found an old motor i can chop up to fit in the engine bay so its detailed and ive found some other goodies to detail it like my 5th


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

tore apart









had to chop the lil nubs off the ends of the "axles" so i could get the wires to fit in the wheel wells correctly









found a old glue bomb motor to chop up to fit in the engine bay









and i think this is the stance ill have it sittin at, maybe a lil lower in the rear but not sure yet


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

some people dont like diecast.but i think it is nice.keep it up homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

honestly i dont care for diecast, but when its the only way to get some vehicles in 1:24/5 scale, then itll have to do


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well of course the molded in engine just wasnt cuttin it for me








so i chopped it up









had to do a lil cuttin to the chassis so that the motor would fit in it

















made my own shifter handle (still gotta paint the know as an 8 ball) and tilt lever (left the blinker lever cuz the 1:1 is black and bigger then the others)

















workin on the landu top

























got a motor, other one was too big









made my tail pipes









and decided to change up the pose to ass down nose up (also painted the spokes black)


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb bro its coming along bad ass :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that looks bad ass bro.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2009, 10:05 AM~12949032
> *that looks bad ass bro.
> *


x2....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies  

ill update after work :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i painted the dash, but wasnt happy with it









so i chopped the glove box door off cuz it dont match mine lol









made the innerds to house the PS2

















got a rear window from a caddy model









and did a lil detailin under the hood


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 i like how this is turnin out bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad man... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies

had to do a lil moding to the glove box last night :angry: 
will post pics tonight


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres the extra choppin i had to do 

had to take the one side of the glove box off, and cut some of the bottom out









had to use a dremel and grind away at the extra metal under the dash









just so the dam hindge would clear









but then the PS2 wouldnt fit









so i had to cut a chunk out of that









and now the PS2 fits and all is hunky dory


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

almost done with the dash, just gotta add the PS2, glove box door, and paint the shift knob









ruff idea on how im gonna do the headlight/blinkers

















and a VERY rough start on the vinyl top


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Coming along nice bro.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro, im gonna try n finish up the top and rework the blinkers tonight


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

small update, got the blinkers corrected, had to make my own


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

gotta thanks 85 biarittz for the caddy button tuck seats









found a pair of 69 road runner headrests that fit perfect


































found a washer and overflow jugs n painted em up last night, still might add another coat

















and this had to have been the hardest part, turning the optima yellow top into a red top :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Damb bro its coming out killer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work so far, I love seeing replica builds!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies, i think this is gonna be the most work ill do to a die crap lol, but well worth it to me :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2009, 08:05 PM~12997800
> *thanks homies, i think this is gonna be the most work ill do to a die crap lol, but well worth it to me :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya man, I wish I could build a replica of my Roadmaster, or even my trusty old Bonneville.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

have mademan build his roadmaster into a replica of yours lol. what year bombahill did you have?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2009, 08:09 PM~12997830
> *have mademan build his roadmaster into a replica of yours lol. what year bombahill did you have?
> *


It's a '95, no chance in hell of finding it in plastic or die-crap. i've still got her, had her for ten years and she hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 13 2009, 10:32 PM~12998005
> *It's a '95, no chance in hell of finding it in plastic or die-crap. i've still got her, had her for ten years and she hasn't let me down yet.
> *


ah nothin to spectacular anyways lol, but if it was juiced, then thats a whole nother story lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2009, 08:40 PM~12998080
> *ah nothin to spectacular anyways lol, but if it was juiced, then thats a whole nother story lol
> *


Naw, I'm not gonna juice my daily driver, and i'm not gonna cut on my baby!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 13 2009, 11:25 PM~12998479
> *Naw, I'm not gonna juice my daily driver, and i'm not gonna cut on my baby!
> *


gotta admit it would be pretty neat if it was juiced, cuz c'mon, how many of that bodystyle have you seen juice? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

broke the front tire off when i threw everything down when i gashed my hand









and updates from before i gashed my hand

found a caddy master cylinder in my parts bin, and cut the resevore off








so i could use the bottom half









also had to smooth out the back of the front seat since it had the lil storage space and said caddilac on it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the side molding on


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Build is looking real good hard to imagine its not plastic hope your hand heals up good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro. ya my hand hurts like a bitch now that the novacaine has worn off, but that aint stoppin me :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres what id ultimatly like to do to my 1:1


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: damb bro thats killer


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well im doin what i can with a stitched up hand

made the support braces under the hood (still gotta be painted)









changin out the diplomat mirrors for caddy mirrors since they are a closer match to mine (caddys left, dips right)









got the seats painted and the floor flocked









but wait, whats that sitin on the front seat?

oh ya, my coffin switch box :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

interior startin to look like mine


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that a little shop of horrors switchbox?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 17 2009, 12:19 AM~13024537
> *interior startin to look like mine
> 
> 
> ...



Builds coming along nice.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Feb 17 2009, 12:21 AM~13024571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro,seats really helped out :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i had it mocked up and i could see through the engine bay and grille, why? cuz there was no radiator. most probably wouldnt notice, but id know so i added one









for the fender vents someone on MCM mentioned the 54 chevy hood louvers









they were a lil long, and too tall if i put em side by side









so a lil choppin and they fit. i know there aint as many "vents" as the 1:1 but close enough for me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 im really lovein this whip man!


killer work


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok call me crazy, but im thinkin bout doin a full detail chassis, only thing that sucks is i wouldnt be able to put it back in the original box like i want


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Holy fuck spike! this is my favorite build! Very badass! Can i see the 1:1?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks MTX, ill get ya a link here in a lil bit

very small update, i added another louver to the side vents so they look more puportional like the 1:1


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

here you go MTX

http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s115/sp...ysler/?start=20


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im startin to see the light at the end of the tunnel,,,ya right, i still got a ton of work to do, but you can get an idea on what to see when finished


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

now i realize why i hate diecraps so much. cuz the damn doors pivot wrong, they go outside the fender instead of inside it, and now they wont open all the way after i added the louver to the fender vents :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

found a pair of long anntenas for the 1/4 panels

















also got some work done on the engine bay


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

That sucks about the doors.The build looks real good bro keep it up.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

oh ya and i got the doors takin care of. the drivers side would open but the passenger side wouldnt, turns out the glue had built up under the vent so it stuck out just enough that the door would catch on it


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

bro thats looking killer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 19 2009, 08:35 AM~13048471
> *now i realize why i hate diecraps so much. cuz the damn doors pivot wrong, they go outside the fender instead of inside it, and now they wont open all the way after i added the louver to the fender vents :angry:
> *


Anyone that creates hinges for the rides doors hook em up the same way as on die cast cars..they all go outside the fender....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nope, on the plasitics i can open em so they go inside, just gotta know what your doin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well cant you do that on a diecast too if u just use strong glue and grind off the metal hinge?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i could, but dont wanna fuck it up


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did a lil work with the dremel today

ground down the nubs on the inside of the roof

















also got the headlights to fit, gotta do a lil more putty work and redo the blinkers so they look better


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Build is coming along good.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie

is this the most work thats been done to a diecrap? lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

havent worked on this in a while, but i did manage to get the grille opening ground open and got the grill made

















also added a wiper motor


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

lookin good homie!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

The car is looking pimp as hell brother.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

threw some primer on it to see if i had any more work to do to the header panel and fender vents

















heres the size comparison of the grill from what it used to be









and workin on the diplomat SE grille cross


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 28 2009, 03:11 PM~13138519
> *threw some primer on it to see if i had any more work to do to the header panel and fender vents
> 
> 
> ...



Everything is looking good.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep it up homie :nicoderm:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome scratchbuilding man.Looking sharp.Keep it up man!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i wasnt happy with the landu top i was makin, so i said fuck it and built another one molded to the body, will put the vinyl on after paint. this is the second coat of putty


















and i got the diplomat SE grille cross chromed and permanently glued to the grille, still gotta fix the blinker bezels, but you get the idea


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the roof trim made up and glued on 









the vinyl metrial 









the only problem ive found with the small chrome around the bottom of the vinyl is that i wont be able to get the right bend on it










and heres what helps keep me focused and sane lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie im tryin


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good spike


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks chris

got it all in primer, may have the 1st coat of black on tomorrow evening


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

oh ya this is by FAR the most ive spent on a model, got the summery of what my bill is from teh hospital from when i stabbed my hand with the knife


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 1 2009, 09:18 PM~13148213
> *oh ya this is by FAR the most ive spent on a model, got the summery of what my bill is from teh hospital from when i stabbed my hand with the knife
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! I love free health care up here.... and whatever it dont cover.... my job does


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 1 2009, 08:18 PM~13148213
> *oh ya this is by FAR the most ive spent on a model, got the summery of what my bill is from teh hospital from when i stabbed my hand with the knife
> 
> 
> ...



damn, you should get that exacto knife gold plated and mounted on the wall......
      

think we all have had a bad run in with an exacto....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the inner roof section pretty much made up, still a lil work to do to it 

















got the rear package tray on and put the speakers on it, still gotta touch em up









got the headliner ruff cut and mocked up with the overhead counsel, still gotta make the trim that goes around the headliner


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN THIS IS LOOKING BAD ASS!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie i cant wait till i get this bitch done


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wow thats really starting to shape up homie!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some goods in the mail for the 5th so maybe i can finish it now


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the motor wired up, with a lil advertising for the homie rick :biggrin: 









got part of the seat belts made up









and got the b-pillers made up, just waitin to paint em now


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks chris

got the visors, b-pillers, and kick panels painted


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the 5th painted


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The 5th is coming along sweet bro a lot of nice detail stuff. keep up the the great work.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2009, 11:20 PM~13220718
> *got the 5th painted
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see some paint on her!!Looks good so far man.Mad props on all the scratchbuilding!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Mar 8 2009, 11:23 PM~13220750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 06:23 PM~13220750
> *The 5th is coming along sweet bro a lot of nice detail stuff. keep up the the great work.
> *


*
x-2  *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

mobster style :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

more engine detail

















b-pillers done


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2009, 09:20 PM~13220718
> *got the 5th painted
> 
> 
> ...


That's the way to customize die cast models!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 9 2009, 05:25 PM~13227207
> *mobster style :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks kinda like this hoopty that rolls around town :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 10 2009, 04:23 PM~13238059
> *damn that looks kinda like this hoopty that rolls around town :0
> *


it kinda does, but at least it aint a lil blue civic hatchback :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

that dudes civic was badd!!! dude was an asshole tho :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

man aint that the damn truth.
marco said he saw that lil piece of shit the other day, its gotten even worse!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

window trim done


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 10 2009, 07:35 PM~13240961
> *man aint that the damn truth.
> marco said he saw that lil piece of shit the other day, its gotten even worse!
> *


ya dude hasnt done shit with it but let it sit..... i should go hit him up n make it that vert i always wanted :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 11 2009, 11:08 AM~13247336
> *ya dude hasnt done shit with it but let it sit..... i should go hit him up n make it that vert i always wanted  :biggrin:
> *


you go n cut the roof off n the damn thing will fall apart!
mark said its rusty as fuck


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: looks good , so far :biggrin: .....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some pieces made up 









what are they? well take a looksy lue


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats a great replice you got goin there spike.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 11 2009, 06:16 PM~13251758
> *you go n cut the roof off n the damn thing will fall apart!
> mark said its rusty as fuck
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the door panels painted and flocked, still gotta make up the grab handles and paint the window switch plates









also got the center counsel made with the screen in it


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I just got done looking at your 1:1 on cardomain! holy shit im in love!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie, i havent updated my cardomain page in a LONG time ever since they changed shit around, but you get the idea lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 11 2009, 02:43 PM~13251989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job again brother and i like the side visors gave me an idea for my car :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 14 2009, 12:35 AM~13276722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad i could help :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AMAZING IS ALL I GOTTA SAY!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 14 2009, 01:34 AM~13277312
> *AMAZING IS ALL I GOTTA SAY!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

This is really a great build! I really like what you have done to this car.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YO AMAZING THATS IT.......LOOKS SO FAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies

well i cut up some tube styrene and a piece of flat styrene









and made my own optima battery cuz the one i had was a lil too big 

















painting the taillight lenses so they have the same slim line look mine got









and i found a lil model box to throw on the front seat :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i was told NOT to put it back in the box like i want to, and with all the detail im puttin in it, i figured id change up the box a lil 

























ya i mirrored it :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

some better pics


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn spike i would never put that much in a die cast but anythings possible


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres a b4 pic damn im so impressed


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro

got the switch box made, this is on my ipod nano


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

tiny shit homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 14 2009, 01:32 PM~13281399
> *some better pics
> 
> 
> ...


dust free display :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 14 2009, 08:32 PM~13282028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

got the switch cord made


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

finally got this bitch in clear

































also made the rear window, rear side windows, and got the vinyl top pieces cut out


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Very impressive build up!!! Nice detail work!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well its that time of year again, so i started workin on this ram. its gonna be a replica of how i want my 1:1 99 ram to turn out when im done (if thatll ever happen, toomany 1:1 projects as it is) 










i think someone might remember it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my 1:1 ram when i got it









and as of right now


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be bad ass. Glad to see you back at it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2009, 07:35 PM~15794730
> *well its that time of year again, so i started workin on this ram. its gonna be a replica of how i want my 1:1 99 ram to turn out when im done (if thatll ever happen, toomany 1:1 projects as it is)
> 
> 
> ...


snowing? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Nov 27 2009, 12:38 AM~15794770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not yet, but fuckin cold


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2009, 10:35 PM~15794730
> *well its that time of year again, so i started workin on this ram. its gonna be a replica of how i want my 1:1 99 ram to turn out when im done (if thatll ever happen, toomany 1:1 projects as it is)
> 
> 
> ...


hey i remember that lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 27 2009, 07:41 PM~15801069
> *hey i remember that lol
> *


do it up! looks like ur off to a good start


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 27 2009, 09:41 PM~15801069
> *hey i remember that lol
> *


wrong, i got it from RO


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

started turning the fender flares into the bushwacker style









also cut out the grill inserts and dechromed it, ill be putting some aluminum mesh behind it









and im fitting up headlights from the ram vts kit for this, that way i can paint the inside black and have clear lenses









also workin on this for my buddy. its a toyota helix, but im turning it into a mazda b2200 to replicat his, which is a extended cab shortbox, so ill hve to take the long box i have and cut it down since the shortbox is cutup for a c-notch


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's gonna be one good lookin Dodge when your done.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats what im goin for :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

good shit... i'll be keepin an eye out for that dodge...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres my workbench right now. started painting the wood bedsides, but i F'ed up so i threw em in the brake fluid. got the taillight lenses painted, gotta figure out how im gonna mount the bukets so i can paint em. also got the motor painted and the valve covers on, gotta find a aircleaner im happy with thought and paint the pulleys/belts. 


















close upofthe paint, hard to see the pearl in it though









also workin on the nose


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 28 2009, 10:45 PM~15809941
> *started turning the fender flares into the bushwacker style
> 
> 
> ...


that is a short bed bro, and if ur makin a Mazda, keep it up and keep me posted!! i wanna build one, but have no direction, i'll follow along!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i was startin with a d50 or a square body dime?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Wips are looking good Spike!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

[/quote]

give it time, it can be had, this is as close as i got to a B2200..two toyota 1/20 scales and a shitload of body mods :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies



> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 30 2009, 11:57 PM~15828640
> *that is a short bed bro, and if ur makin a Mazda, keep it up and keep me posted!! i wanna build one, but have no direction, i'll follow along!
> *


i know its a shortbed, i got a longbox also, that i have to cut down to a shortbox, cuz as you can see, this one s cut out for a c-notch, im not gonna be bulding this one slammed, just used that as a mock u to get a better visual

slammedsonoma, that looks pretty damn good. this one is gonna be pretty much stock, just a lil lift. waitin on my homie to decide if he wanted to rip apart his 4runner so i can use the frame and whatnot


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the back of the yota cab cut out for the mazdala









got the long box cut down to fit the shortbox sides









stared making the mazda grille, lots of work yet









anyone got a couple of these rims?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE START, SPIKE.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 30 2009, 09:09 PM~15828807
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the mazda b2200 is a bad-ass looking mini, nice work! what did you use to make grill out of?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 2 2009, 09:44 PM~15855046
> *NICE START, SPIKE.
> *


X2  lookn good spike


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies, decided id work on the 46 dodge trokita tonight, ill post pics later


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Mazdawg is startin to look sick bro!! Keep it comin


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got some work done on the trokta the last couple nights

almost got the motor finished up, just gotta add a couple hoses and get a dizzy and plug wires from phatras. also made a old skool glass fuel filter









got the swamp cooler and visor mounted









made door panels with the tuck n' roll pattern (just need window cranks from the 60 impala if anyone has a set)









got the taillights mounted, i think there from a 37 or so ford? cant remember









and since im using 50 chev truck bumpers, i gotta make the brackets


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Can't wait to see this one finished! Please keep us posted! :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i was gonna use te wood bedsides from the 41 chev kit, but i didnt care for em too much, so i went to the hobby shop and got some bulsa wood and made my own









got the antenna mounted, and its VERY cose to the door, but just clears









and a few mock up pics


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 6 2009, 02:40 AM~15886002
> *Lookin good bro!
> *


thanks homie i try :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got soe supremes for the trokita, deffinatly goin with these over the spokes









also pulled out a couple kits that i started last year and didnt finish, im gonna finish up some started kits before i start anymore









1st is a dodge stepside (was the lil red express)

























next is a johan 68 chrysler 300








got some work done on the inside, tan with brown inserts, kind of a copperish color carpet, door panel emblems are from the trunk of the 57 300, and i painted the center of the counsle gold








intake and carb setup im goi with. ive ground the motor and crossmembe down a bi so the motor will sit lower, ground down the bottom of the intake, and top of the motor, and i still gotta do some grinding so the hood will clear


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some damn good projects up in here homie.... fresh shit....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks killer with the supremes.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i couldnt resist but to start another project


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thats gonna look sweet spike. def unique


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2009, 02:00 PM~15961464
> *well i couldnt resist but to start another project
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 12 2009, 09:47 PM~15962707
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

anyone got a AMT 2005 300c body,frame,and floor pan?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 13 2009, 04:47 PM~15971405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> anyone got a AMT 2005 300c body,frame,and floor pan?
> *


are the dodge magnum parts close enough too? maybe people got them extra too


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 14 2009, 01:48 AM~15974210
> *are the dodge magnum parts close enough too? maybe people got them extra too
> *


shit i didnt think of that, ill have to pull out my magnum kit and look. i got a deal goin on a 300


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got any extra magnum or 300 parts


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 14 2009, 07:55 PM~15980705
> *got any extra magnum or 300 parts
> *


whatcha need, i got a whole 300 kit coming so ill have plenty of extra parts from that. 

i checked the magnum and the 300 and there just a tad different


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 14 2009, 07:18 PM~15980908
> *whatcha need, i got a whole 300 kit coming so ill have plenty of extra parts from that.
> 
> i checked the magnum and the 300 and there just a tad different
> *


nothing paticular .. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

broke the two haves back apart and dipped the backhalf and hood









made a custom grille









did some wheelin n dealin with a homie and swapped the gold spokes for some chrome ones

















and whats a limo without a sunroof?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 16 2009, 09:59 PM~16004115
> *broke the two haves back apart and dipped the backhalf and hood
> 
> 
> ...


that grille is SICKK!!! great job so far.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie, wait till i get some goods in the mail :0


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THAT 300 LIMO IS PRETTY SICK SLASH...! NICE WORK SO FAR MAN. THIS SHOULD LOOK REAL GOOD.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn good job on that grill homie :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali+Dec 16 2009, 11:56 PM~16004819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie. PM me your addy, i thought i still had it but i dont


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work bro. Why u cut it again? Gonna add another section?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, that stretch is looking hella sick bro. grill looks sick man.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Dec 17 2009, 09:21 PM~16014232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i got a brand new 300 kit in the mail today

















so i hacked it up right way, before i even opened anything else in the box









and now im at this


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 22 2009, 01:16 AM~16053579
> *lookin good
> *





woulda been better if it was a chevy tho


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2009, 12:22 PM~16057327
> *woulda been better if it was a chevy tho
> *


 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Dec 22 2009, 12:16 AM~16053579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 22 2009, 12:14 AM~16053564
> *well i got a brand new 300 kit in the mail today
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN Spike, you goin for worlds longest model kit or what?? LOL Looks good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro. Be watchin that.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 22 2009, 06:56 PM~16060916
> *DAMN Spike, you goin for worlds longest model kit or what?? LOL Looks good though.  :thumbsup:
> *


naw, its only 11.75" long :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 22 2009, 06:59 PM~16060935
> *Nice bro.  Be watchin that.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

OH TOUGH JOB, BUT ITS LOOKIN GOOD, KEEP UPDATIN


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

took it too work and finished gluein it yesturday and put a coat of putty on it, got home sanded it, and added another layer of putty









couple pics with a ruler to show how long it is now

















mock up with the rims


----------

